# What happened to our forum?



## Chiefster23

We used to have a lot more folks here. Lots of daily posts on many subjects. Now it’s like a ghost town with few new posts and only a small handfull of participants. Where did everybody go and why? Maybe political burnout?


----------



## rstanek

I think the political burnout is in part the reason, the other may be with our current administration, maybe prepping community doesn’t feel as threatened as before, personally if feel more threatened now with the exposure of and the current issues involving the deep state and liberal left, I keep hearing more and more about a physically actionable civil war which should weigh heavily on everyone. JMO......


----------



## Prepared One

Think about it. As you look at the current state of the political climate, not only around the world, but here in the states in particular, can you think of any other more significant reason to prepare? Most of my top five scenarios involve politics in one fashion or the other, be it economic collapse, civil war, WWIII, or terrorism, they all hinge on politics. We don't have control, the politicians and their puppet masters do. Our decisions are predicated on their decisions.


----------



## dwight55

rstanek said:


> I think the political burnout is in part the reason, the other may be with our current administration, maybe prepping community doesn't feel as threatened as before, personally if feel more threatened now with the exposure of and the current issues involving the deep state and liberal left, I keep hearing more and more about a physically actionable civil war which should weigh heavily on everyone. JMO......


What he ^^^^^^ said, . . .

Plus, . . . I can only speak for myself, . . . but with the new push to go back decades and bring up a picture, statement, rant, connection, or association, . . . I think some folks are just a lot more careful about what they allow to be seen or heard from them.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie

dwight55 said:


> What he ^^^^^^ said, . . .
> 
> Plus, . . . I can only speak for myself, . . . but with the new push to go back decades and bring up a picture, statement, rant, connection, or association, . . . I think some folks are just a lot more careful about what they allow to be seen or heard from them.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Yup.

They didn't build this because they had extra money or were bored.

Truth be known, some kind of electronic flag was raised for me searching out and posting the picture.


----------



## CrackPot

I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.


----------



## Slippy

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.


----------



## Smitty901

Many forums are seeing drops in post. People going quiet. A lot are starting to worry about posts on line.


----------



## CrackPot

Yeah, you're so cool. It's 4th grade responses like this that drive people away.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> Many forums are seeing drops in post. People going quiet. A lot are starting to worry about posts on line.


Yep! The thought police are watching with red flags in hand. I suppose I should be more careful of who is reading my posts. I should be more kind, forgiving, and, thoughtful of the ABC agencies listening in.

So, in light of that. Hey NSA!


----------



## rstanek

Slippy said:


> View attachment 101133


Slippy, I think you hurt somebody's feelings, now he has to go back to his safe place....


----------



## Chiefster23

Robie said:


> Yup.
> 
> They didn't build this because they had extra money or were bored.
> 
> Truth be known, some kind of electronic flag was raised for me searching out and posting the picture.
> 
> View attachment 101131


Robie! Just what is it? Or is this one of those super secret buildings that nobody knows what function they serve.


----------



## SDF880

Covfefe


----------



## hawgrider

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.


Well... your point makes sense because your from Jersey.

So you oppose Trump because the economy is doing well, ammo is on the shelf, AR's are cheap well under 800 bucks, 
The wall is being built. Yeah check got it! Wow your location has warped your mind!

Here is the reality of the slow forum-
Many forums are a bit slow right now not just here. Its fall people are preparing for winter, wrapping up their gardens, finishing projects, living life doing things beside sitting on their ass whining about the best president we have had since Reagan, deer season is started or starting all over the country,
people are not freaking out like they were during the 8 years of apocalypse under the obummer reign. Get a grasp on reality there Jersey crackpot and get off that liberal east coast!


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> Robie! Just what is it? Or is this one of those super secret buildings that nobody knows what function they serve.


NSA data collection center in Utah.


----------



## Slippy

CrackPot said:


> View attachment 101135
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're so cool... It's 4th grade responses like this that drive people away.


Yeah, I am pretty cool! (And nice looking if you believe the cute little fat check out girls at my local grocery store!)

But enough about me!

If someone having a little fun on an interweb forum "drives you away" then I feel pretty damn sorry for you....and your husband.


----------



## Prepared One

CrackPot said:


> View attachment 101135
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're so cool. It's 4th grade responses like this that drive people away.


4th grade! Noooo, not at all, that was definitely @Slippy 's 6th grade response. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> Well... your point makes sense because your from Jersey.
> 
> So you oppose Trump because the economy is doing well, ammo is on the shelf, AR's are cheap well under 800 bucks,
> The wall is being built. Yeah check got it! Wow your location has warped your mind!
> 
> Here is the reality of the slow forum-
> Many forums are a bit slow right now not just here. Its fall people are preparing for winter, wrapping up their gardens, finishing projects, living life doing things beside sitting on their ass whining about the best president we have had since Reagan, deer season is started or starting all over the country,
> people are not freaking out like they were during the 8 years of apocalypse under the obummer reign. Get a grasp on reality there Jersey crackpot and get off that liberal east coast!


Hawg My Man!

I played a little sports in my life and if you change a few words around, that would be a helluva halftime speech! Hopefully Ms @CrackPot will see the light and do what needs to be done.

Personally, I hope she sticks around. I'm beginning to like her spunk. Maybe, just maybe, we can pull one more libtard from the brink of the fire of socialism and the stench of political correctness!

:idea:


----------



## CrackPot

> Yeah, I am pretty cool! (And nice looking if you believe the cute little fat check out girls at my local grocery store!)
> 
> But enough about me!
> 
> If someone having a little fun on an interweb forum "drives you away" then I feel pretty damn sorry for you....and your husband.


No, I'm cool with that. I'm not that thin skinned. But, I'm sure my wife could kick your butt! (heck, she scares me sometimes even after 37 years) 

My point was that the forums have become less than inviting unless you share certain political views. Is that what Prepping has become? "We're here to help you survive... unless you disagree with our political party, then we hope you die."?

I help people locally prepare, become self-sustaining, stock-up, develop disaster plans, prepare to defend themselves against threats (especially a post-SHTF government or warlord) and I rarely bring politics into it. Yes, politics does CREATE some threats (left and right) but the focus is on being prepared, not controlling their party affiliation. To say we support prepping, but only for certain types of people is hypocritical and self-serving. When the SHTF we'll have to stick together to survive. I really don't care if the guy watching my back is a centerist... just that he's resourceful, dependable, a good shot and not a coward.


----------



## Slippy

CrackPot said:


> No, I'm cool with that. I'm not that thin skinned. But, I'm sure my wife could kick your butt! (heck, she scares me sometimes even after 37 years)
> 
> My point was that the forums have become less than inviting unless you share certain political views. Is that what Prepping has become? "We're here to help you survive... unless you disagree with our political party, then we hope you die."?
> 
> I help people locally prepare, become self-sustaining, stock-up, develop disaster plans, prepare to defend themselves against threats (especially a post-SHTF government or warlord) and I rarely bring politics into it. Yes, politics does CREATE some threats (left and right) but the focus is on being prepared, not controlling their party affiliation. To say we support prepping, but only for certain types of people is hypocritical and self-serving. When the SHTF we'll have to stick together to survive. I really don't care if the guy watching my back is a centerist... just that he's resourceful, dependable, a good shot and not a coward.


Touche' may friend!

"Politics" sucks, its the Constitution, Freedom and Liberty that I care about!

Please stick around and participate, I'm sure many of us would like to hear more about your solar setup and other things!

(And tell your wife Slippy says "Hey" :vs_smile

(I'll be back in a few, I've got to move a 400lb Compost Bin that I built in my workshop out to the raised bed area....I feel like the dumb sumbitch who built a sailboat in his basement and couldn't get it out! Back in 5 if I can get Mrs S to help!)


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> Yep! The thought police are watching with red flags in hand. I suppose I should be more careful of who is reading my posts. I should be more kind, forgiving, and, thoughtful of the ABC agencies listening in.
> 
> So, in light of that. Hey NSA!
> 
> View attachment 101137


 Motorcycle forum I have been apart for years ,has an other interest thread on firearms. People use to post there often. Now no one even open the thread. If you surrender you lose.


----------



## CrackPot

hawgrider said:


> Well... your point makes sense because your from Jersey.
> 
> So you oppose Trump because the economy is doing well, ammo is on the shelf, AR's are cheap well under 800 bucks,
> The wall is being built. Yeah check got it! Wow your location has warped your mind!
> 
> Here is the reality of the slow forum-
> Many forums are a bit slow right now not just here. Its fall people are preparing for winter, wrapping up their gardens, finishing projects, living life doing things beside sitting on their ass whining about the best president we have had since Reagan, deer season is started or starting all over the country,
> people are not freaking out like they were during the 8 years of apocalypse under the obummer reign. Get a grasp on reality there Jersey crackpot and get off that liberal east coast!


Oh yeah, we're DEFINITELY getting the hell out of here ASAP. Luckily I'm in the northwest part of the state which is 90% Republican and well armed. The south and east are really bad on liberty, constitutional rights and being on the government dole. We seem to alternate between a Republican governor, then a Democrat, then back to Republican, because this part of the state VOTES. However, I'm making GOOD money here. Our plan in 4-5 more years here then sell and move to ID, MT or WY and take our cash with us and retire. We both agree "screw this state" - I'm Constitutionalist/Republican, she's a left-leaning centerist (yes, we get along).


----------



## CrackPot

Slippy said:


> (I'll be back in a few, I've got to move a 400lb Compost Bin that I built in my workshop out to the raised bed area....I feel like the dumb sumbitch who built a sailboat in his basement and couldn't get it out! Back in 5 if I can get Mrs S to help!)


LOL! I did the same thing! I built it in my garage then had to figure out how I was going to move the damn thing UPHILL to the spot we picked out! (thank you Tractor Supply wheels and lawn tractor!). Ok, I'm not as smart as I think.


----------



## Prepared One

CrackPot said:


> unless you disagree with our political party, then we hope you die.


I don't hope you die, I am rather hoping the politicians die. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy

CrackPot said:


> LOL! I did the same thing! I built it in my garage then had to figure out how I was going to move the damn thing UPHILL to the spot we picked out! (thank you Tractor Supply wheels and lawn tractor!). Ok, I'm not as smart as I think.


Used my hand truck and some ratchet straps to get the Compost Bin on the Front End Loader of the John Deere and easily moved it to its final resting place. Mrs S had some cardboard, food scraps, wheat straw and bag manure ready to begin the base of the compost! It is shaping up to be a glorious fall day!









https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...lk/111933-what-your-prep-day-part-2-a-72.html


----------



## Annie

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.


Hi neighbor!


----------



## A Watchman

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here


Yep, all 95 posts in 5 years, before this thread. :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Yep, all 95 posts in 5 years, before this thread. :vs_lol:


Facts are brutal sometimes eh!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> Used my hand truck and some ratchet straps to get the Compost Bin on the Front End Loader of the John Deere and easily moved it to its final resting place. Mrs S had some cardboard, food scraps, wheat straw and bag manure ready to begin the base of the compost! It is shaping up to be a glorious fall day!
> 
> View attachment 101149
> 
> 
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...lk/111933-what-your-prep-day-part-2-a-72.html


I see a good place to set up the deer feeder.
My across-the-road neighbor has his set right at his back tree line. He can "get his groceries" while sitting on his back porch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

As far as the original question, I have been here since shortly after the beginning, and have seen this before.
Things seem to go in cycles. We are on a slow down now.

But, it is encouraging that you used the term "our forum" instead of "the forum".


----------



## MisterMills357

Chiefster23 said:


> We used to have a lot more folks here. Lots of daily posts on many subjects. Now it's like a ghost town with few new posts and only a small handfull of participants. Where did everybody go and why? Maybe political burnout?


It is a fact, it is a graveyard here at times. But anyone who is burned out, and stopped participating, whether for politics, or something else, has missed the mark.
Things will get worse, and worse, because the Left has become religious in its zeal, and there ain't nowhere to hide. Me, myself, I am buying a few boxes of .45's here and there.

I see things that are really scary in America, so I don't get burned out easily; others are scared off, because they see scary stuff too. The day may come when the government uses the member list, to round people up. The things that are going on in America, went on in Russia too. Thus, you see a quiescence, a quieting, because people are in fear.



rstanek said:


> I think the political burnout is in part the reason, the other may be with our current administration, maybe prepping community doesn't feel as threatened as before, personally if feel more threatened now with the exposure of and the current issues involving the deep state and liberal left, I keep hearing more and more about a physically actionable civil war which should weigh heavily on everyone. JMO......


Burnout is part of it, but so is fear of being identified as an enemy, if the Left ever regains power. They will certainly use the FBI to make lists, and then arrest a few people, to shut up the rest.
I have used my real name, so I am screwed, but I meant to be bold about things, from the start. Time will tell, whether people like me are lunatics, who expect very bad things to happen.
Maybe the worriers have over-reacted, but I don't believe that in my heart. The people who have gone quiet have done it for their reasons, but it is noticeable that they are quiet.

Anyone who threatens me, does it at their own peril, and I see fear of physical attack, used as a tool of the Left in the future. They will threaten anyone who stands against them. And if that does not shut them up, they will attack them, and maim them.


----------



## Maine-Marine

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.


you have 100 posts.. how freaking active could you have been


----------



## Annie

MisterMills357 said:


> It is a fact, it is a graveyard here at times. But anyone who is burned out, and stopped participating, whether for politics, or something else, has missed the mark.
> Things will get worse, and worse, because the Left has become religious in its zeal, and there ain't nowhere to hide. Me, myself, I am buying a few boxes of .45's here and there.
> 
> I see things that are really scary in America, so I don't get burned out easily; others are scared off, because they see scary stuff too. The day may come when the government uses the member list, to round people up. The things that are going on in America, went on in Russia too. Thus, you see a quiescence, a quieting, because people are in fear.
> 
> Burnout is part of it, but so is fear of being identified as an enemy, if the Left ever regains power. They will certainly use the FBI to make lists, and then arrest a few people, to shut up the rest.
> I have used my real name, so I am screwed, but I meant to be bold about things, from the start. Time will tell, whether people like me are lunatics, who expect very bad things to happen.
> Maybe the worriers have over-reacted, but I don't believe that in my heart. The people who have gone quiet have done it for their reasons, but it is noticeable that they are quiet.
> 
> Anyone who threatens me, does it at their own peril, and I see fear of physical attack, used as a tool of the Left in the future. They will threaten anyone who stands against them. And if that does not shut them up, they will attack them, and maim them.


I do see us going the way of communism via socialism.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I wish we could discuss prepping more, but I have to say.. I know what I know.. I have learned a ton of stuff here... A few of you I think are A-Holes but I would still sit on a porch having a beer with ya.

We need newer members, but with new members come the same old questions.. some like to answer others get pissed off

most of the folks here know about mylar, canning, expiration dates, etc.....

so we have a solid group of folks that will come here until they die...just to check in... I log in here everyday... 

I stat my work computer, open up quickbooks, email, NBC news, The Blaze, prepperforum, scan the news look at forum for new topics (I like to see slippy's snappy answers and heartfelt replies)

I must say that slippy is getting an F for OPSEC... I saw his picture in the dictionary under CURMUDGEON

so ya we need newer members.. how do we get them since most of you will never admit to being a prepper... 

maybe start carrying YOUR INVITED (business cards) with the website address


----------



## Chiefster23

Maine-Marine said:


> you have 100 posts.. how freaking active could you have been


I got no dog in this fight. But let me make an observation. I visited this forum several times a day for months before I ever posted. I visit the orange site now too, and I've never posted there even once. I see lots of names listed as "on line" here but I've never seen a lot of them post. So I guess a person could lurk and learn. Doesn't that count as active?


----------



## Annie

This is still the best damned forum on the planet bar none! Hands down my favorite.


----------



## Sasquatch

Just remember anyone at anytime can start a non political related thread. We have a lot of people with expertise in certain areas. Why not start a thread and share your knowledge?

First aid
Food storage 
Foraging 
Security
Concealment 
Firearms 

All good topics if anyone wants to run with them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

Annie said:


> I do see us going the way of communism via socialism.


I look around, and with a Christian world view, and I see devilish things going on. I cannot see America surviving, once it takes on the garb of Socialism. 
Because it will morph into Communism ASAP; it will be a speed bump, and that is all. The young people of today scare me, because I think that they are capable of any crime.

All that a demagogue needs to do, is wrap the crime in the garb of "doing good". A new Hitler can take the young by storm, or a new Mao will come along, and he will enrapture them.

So, I have grave concerns about a New Man and a New Paradise.


----------



## Annie

MisterMills357 said:


> I look around, and with a Christian world view, and I see devilish things going on. I cannot see America surviving, once it takes on the garb of Socialism.
> Because it will morph into Communism ASAP; it will be a speed bump, and that is all. The young people of today scare me, because I think that they are capable of any crime.
> 
> All that a demagogue needs to do, is wrap the crime in the garb of "doing good". A new Hitler can take the young by storm, or a new Mao will come along, and he will enrapture them.
> 
> So, I have grave concerns about a New Man and a New Paradise.


Things don't look good, that's certain.

But Our Lady of Fatima said--and I believe in this prophecy--'that whole nations will be annihilated', but in the end, her 'Immaculate Heart will triumph'. There will be a period of peace, I just don't know if our generation will see it. Hopefully our children will.


----------



## MisterMills357

Annie said:


> Things don't look good, that's certain.
> 
> But Our Lady of Fatima said--and I believe in this prophecy--'that whole nations will be annihilated', but in the end, her 'Immaculate Heart will triumph'. There will be a period of peace, I just don't know if our generation will see it. Hopefully our children will.


Whole nations will be annihilated, and it is easy to figure out how, atomic missiles. I used to wonder about America, as in, will it be nuked? And yes, it will, since this nation is committing egregious sins. And seems determined to be detestable, and the people as a whole are becoming loathsome.

That did not used to be the case, but it is now. Craven men have made homosexuality OK, and then they have OK'ed the killing of fully born babies on the table. We won't escape.

[ Just gimme a minute, and I will tell you what I really think. ]


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MisterMills357 said:


> Whole nations will be annihilated, and it is easy to figure out how, atomic missiles. I used to wonder about America, as in, will it be nuked? And yes, it will, since this nation is committing egregious sins. And seems determined to be detestable, and the people as a whole are becoming loathsome.
> 
> That did not used to be the case, but it is now. Craven men have made homosexuality OK, and then they have OK'ed the killing of fully born babies on the table. We won't escape.
> 
> [ Just gimme a minute, and I will tell you what I really think. ]


Sin that once sneaked down the back alleys now proudly struts down main street.
Author unknown


----------



## A Watchman

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sin that once sneaked down the back alleys now proudly struts down main street.
> Author unknown


This ^^^^ is the true sign of these times, with an emphasis on "proudly".


----------



## Maine-Marine

Chiefster23 said:


> I got no dog in this fight. But let me make an observation. I visited this forum several times a day for months before I ever posted. I visit the orange site now too, and I've never posted there even once. I see lots of names listed as "on line" here but I've never seen a lot of them post. So I guess a person could lurk and learn. Doesn't that count as active?


the keys word is active... sundays I watch football.. I am not active... unless lifting a cheek to expel fermented beans after a bad play counts


----------



## Steve40th

Smitty901 said:


> Many forums are seeing drops in post. People going quiet. A lot are starting to worry about posts on line.


Yep, I know after seeing what facebook, snowden, youtube, google and NSA etc etc have shown what they have done and continue to do bothers me.
VPN is merely a wet band aid...
Watch what you say, prep accordingly.


----------



## Slippy

Steve40th said:


> ......
> Watch what you say, prep accordingly.


I may regret it but at this point in my life I have few regrets.

I'll say what I want when and where that I want. I will not willingly give up my Free Speech.


----------



## Steve40th

Slippy said:


> I may regret it but at this point in my life I have few regrets.
> 
> I'll say what I want when and where that I want. I will not willingly give up my Free Speech.


People unfortunately will say stupid stuff on forums. And , there are some that will tattle tale on ya..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> I may regret it but at this point in my life I have few regrets.
> 
> I'll say what I want when and where that I want. I will not willingly give up my Free Speech.


I'm quite upfront on Facebook on political issues.
I stop just short of openly fomenting rebellion, however.

But I'm sure that I am on "The List" of a federal agency or two.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

From my perspective, not that it means much but...….I see that most active members talking about politics, current events or what new gun or gadget they've bought or acquired and while that's all well & good, little to none has to do with prepping. People join forums based on the type of forum it is, so if they want to learn or discuss politics, they'd join a political forum. If they want to know about prepping, then join a prepper forum. 

IOW, most of you are well experienced preppers and have been for years so you already know all this stuff and are comfortable with your knowledge and are now just kicking back BS'ing the daily news, waiting for the day to put that knowledge into action because of some apocalyptic SHTF......and the forum has then become polarized to the daily chitchat and less about prepping. 

It would help if some of you old timers would share your knowledge or skills or prepping activities to boost those types of discussions. 



Then there's the part about people going quiet......since we're all being monitored in some fashion by the government and as we get closer to SHTF, nobody wants to hang out a neon sign saying they've got the goods.


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> Well... your point makes sense because your from Jersey.
> 
> So you oppose Trump because the economy is doing well, ammo is on the shelf, AR's are cheap well under 800 bucks,
> The wall is being built. Yeah check got it! Wow your location has warped your mind!
> 
> Here is the reality of the slow forum-
> Many forums are a bit slow right now not just here. Its fall people are preparing for winter, wrapping up their gardens, finishing projects, living life doing things beside sitting on their ass whining about the best president we have had since Reagan, deer season is started or starting all over the country,
> people are not freaking out like they were during the 8 years of apocalypse under the obummer reign. Get a grasp on reality there Jersey crackpot and get off that liberal east coast!


Hear you on that. When Trump won I felt like the pressure was off somewhat. If the Hiledbeast had prevailed I was prepared to move to either Panama or Ecuador if Mama wanted to tag along..or Coasta Ricca to look for a Tica if I had to go it alone..since she swore she wasnt gonna move. From having chatted with a few Conservative Trump haters in other chat groups..its seems their most common denominator is not having a saving relationship with the Lord. Just a theory on that of course..since only the Lord His Children who have entered a saving relationship with Him know for sure. The Pope thinks he knows too but hes full of caca. lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

If there is a lack of prepping posts, step up and post instead of pointing out the problem.
Remember, if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.


----------



## RedLion

I would think just folks busy with more important things. Keep this in mind, the bigger the forum, the more sponsors and the quicker folks get banned for really stupid crap. Been there and done it on a few other places that I am more than happy to bash about.
Denton, Mish or RPD could always host a Prepper Forums event at their place. I am confident that it would turn things around.


----------



## A Watchman

What happened you ask? It really ain't that complicated, ya see ..... Slippy did it!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RedLion said:


> Denton, Mish or RPD could always host a Prepper Forums event at their place. I am confident that it would turn things around.


In the 20 years we have been on our current homestead, the number of people who know where we live can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Other than the FedEx and UPS guys, that is.
No one at work ever knew, my fellow vets at VFW, the Legion, AmVets, or VVA don't know and have never been here.

There has never been a party, a BBQ, or anything like that.


----------



## woodchipper518

My reasons...busy running 2 businesses. I’m out of space. I’m about out of money. I need fewer things. I’m more inclined to focus on knowledge and skills. Still need more people but getting hard to find them. Doesn’t help that we kicked out one and on the verge of kicking out another. If you can’t count on people to deliver on commitments they get booted. It came down them losing the group’s trust...especially firearms incompetence.


----------



## Elvis

I've been off and on this forum for years now. It used to have more actual prepping information. Not where to buy your preps but more how to make your own preps. Bought preps will only last a few months or maybe a year. Skills and knowledge would be more useful. This site, like most prepping sites has always had it's share of smart-asses and nutcases but it now sounds more like a group of old farts sitting on a porch repeating the same old thing than actually asking and learning about new skills. Skills that require a person to get out of that rocking chair and work to learn through practice. 

I really appreciate new political information members like Red Lion and smoking methods like Hog Rider post and avidly read their posts. But we need more. We need more people actually getting off their butts and learning a new skill and sharing what they learned. Chickens, electricity , rabbits, septic tanks, how many calories per day,,,, useful stuff. 

In the past I've posted on everything from soap requirements to basic solar, from rocket stoves to water pumping. But most topics quickly become cluttered with smart ass remarks, a bit of off topic shit is ok but now days I generally hang out at more useful sites.

Tonight I posted on a long post on another forum about dealing with a chicken killing dog we've been dealing with for a while. No point on putting it here, very few members actually keep chickens as a prep, instead they just talk about them.

And we've all become a little more OPSEC about putting stuff online. But I don't see where "Big Brother" would really care about the best way to light a rocket stove or preserve eggs without refrigeration. To attract more active preppers post more "How To" threads and keep them active.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm quite upfront on Facebook on political issues.
> I stop just short of openly fomenting rebellion, however.
> 
> But I'm sure that I am on "The List" of a federal agency or two.


Not me... Rock on Rebellion! What's that whole thing about the Tree of Liberty being watered by the blood of tyrants and patriots...


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> I do see us going the way of communism via socialism.


Socialism is Communism's little brother. They both wind up in the same place. Tyranny


----------



## The Tourist

A Watchman said:


> What happened you ask? It really ain't that complicated, ya see ..... Slippy did it!


*@A Watchman*, no, Slippy had no part of nefarious underpinnings in this forum, of that I am sure. Follow me on this.

If you listen to the news--and I suggest you dump your TV and only listen to talk-radio--you'll find that some criminal enterprises work and some fail. The reason has nothing to do with fear and loathing by the innocents upon which these robber-barons feast, it's the quality of their schemes. The dumb criminals get caught and get a long stretch (at our expense) in a prison which is usually warmer than my home. The intelligent criminals, a class we simply deride, can live their entire lives on others peoples' money and fame.

Ergo, back to Slippy. Yeah, he's becoming a close friend of mine. In an analogy you might like, Moe was a close friend of Curly. However, you'll remember Moe had to keep Curly from electrocuting himself, falling down deep wells, and keeping the maligned Stooge from writing to a hobbyist forum with a crayon.

You can like and applaud guys like Curly and Slippy, but you also have to shake your head most days!


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I may regret it but at this point in my life I have few regrets.
> 
> I'll say what I want when and where that I want. I will not willingly give up my Free Speech.


I have no intention of going gently into that good night. I am already likely on more then one list so going silent won't save me when the balloon goes up. I'll have my say as I am being lead to the gulag or down the back ally. Being silent only means you are complicit.



> "All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent."
> 
> Thomas Jefferson


----------



## The Tourist

*@Prepared One*, well, I'm 95% of my way with you, but I also have a concern.

I've been trying to control my tongue and be a good member because I don't think a "rant" actually convinces anyone. I'll read a thread, see if I can discern a problem, and then address the idea, not dress down the member. The reasoning here is simple, if one member is having trouble certainly a dozen more feel the same and are keeping silent.

If that approach doesn't work, I just put the member on a temporary ignore--it worked for me. Early in my "forum experience" I tore into a guy. I did not know what 'ignore' was back then, but no one answered my posts. When a few dozen people are enjoying themselves and you're not invited it gets your attention.

The root of this is simple--I'm my own worst enemy!


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, well, I'm 95% of my way with you, but I also have a concern.
> 
> I've been trying to control my tongue and be a good member because I don't think a "rant" actually convinces anyone. I'll read a thread, see if I can discern a problem, and then address the idea, not dress down the member. The reasoning here is simple, if one member is having trouble certainly a dozen more feel the same and are keeping silent.
> 
> If that approach doesn't work, I just put the member on a temporary ignore--it worked for me. Early in my "forum experience" I tore into a guy. I did not know what 'ignore' was back then, but no one answered my posts. When a few dozen people are enjoying themselves and you're not invited it gets your attention.
> 
> The root of this is simple--I'm my own worst enemy!


Well I was speaking more in terms of politics and speaking out against tyranny and the wrongs of this world rather then this forum. But, as far as the forum goes, I have never put anyone on ignore. I will read most everyone's stuff, even if they are a dumbass. I will on occasion call them a dumbass if they are so persistent in the their dumbassery that it just has to be done. And by the way, For the record...... @Steven qualifies as a huge dumbass. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Deebo

Well phuey..
I don't wanna hear crying. If you wanna talk about making some soap, start a thread, and Inor will stop in and tell you about his experiences, with some pointers.
If you wanna talk about a dog snatching a chicken, and what you did, start a conversation, and I will tell you about having to go to my neighbors house and have a talk about his dog killing my duck, and how I feel about it. 
Its cold outside, many of us are trying to finish (or start) the project that "had to be done before cold season".
I, like some stated, come to work, get shit situated, grab an energy drink or a cup of joe, and see what ""old slippy is doing", or "who is bending over and kissing Mish's ring" and what that CRazy Denton and sasquatch are up too. To me, its kinda like a DIMENTED, dark and fun family circus.
Then I go to the orange site, which by the way, is MUCH slower, and drop a comment or hello, talk a little smack, and then try to work (I don't know why they pay me...)


----------



## The Tourist

Deebo said:


> kissing Mish's ring


Yikes, oh, to my embarrassment!

Oy, vey, we were necking for over two hours, why didn't one of you guys tell me I had to kiss her ring, too!


----------



## Notold63

With the red flag laws passed by some states and being considered by others many people are trying to keep a lower profile. Some of the laws allows anyone to claim a firearm owner is a danger to others because they have mental problems. In others it takes a relative. Anyone have a relative who is anti-gun and might turn you in to get your guns taken away by the government?

There are many people who consider preppers paranoid and they believe they are heavily armed. This makes them easy targets for red flag firearm confiscation.


----------



## Robie

> There are many people who consider preppers paranoid and they believe they are heavily armed.


I believe *most *of the population thinks preppers are flat out crazy.


----------



## A Watchman

The Tourist said:


> Yikes, oh, to my embarrassment!
> 
> Oy, vey, we were necking for over two hours, why didn't one of you guys tell me I had to kiss her ring, too!


It only starts with the ring, I bailed on her a couple years ago when I progressed to kissing her dumbass red boots.

Never, and I sincerely mean never ..... drink tequila with Mishy.


----------



## Chiefster23

I believe the most serious abuse of red flag laws will come from separations and divorce. And yes, I am very careful about what I post. Many times I have typed up a reply here and ‘cancelled’ instead of posting. Pissed off spouses, unscrupulous divorce lawyers, and left wing nut jobs will take full advantage of red flag laws going forward.


----------



## The Tourist

A Watchman said:


> Never, and I sincerely mean never ..... drink tequila with Mishy.


Well, she had Coca Cola, she was the one pushing Patron off on me!

I awoke the next morning, about as sore a really professional "saloon beating," with suspicious 'forum scars' on my back, if you catch my drift.

I mean, look at the evidence, would I still be a member here if I just relied on my oration?


----------



## Prepared One

I am not totally convinced that @Mish isn't a 400 pound 68 year old woman who wears combat boots and smokes a cigar, so, there is that. :devil:


----------



## The Tourist

Oh, no, she was very svelte and quite the catch.

...she still smoked the cigars, but hey...


----------



## Mish

Prepared One said:


> I am not totally convinced that @Mish isn't a 400 pound 68 year old woman who wears combat boots and smokes a cigar, so, there is that.


That's me battling a shark. Let's stop with all the fake news.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Mish said:


> That's me battling a shark. Let's stop with all the fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Deebo

Oh you guys and your "internet security" and red flag stuff. PPPPSSSSSHHHHH.
I will never be in an elected position, so my only worry is threat or something silly I put on Facebook. 
I carry a gun all day, everyday, and I don't show it. wink wink, if you know what I mean.
I think the feds and alpha bet soup GANG have more than enough to worry about..
And you guys are still the "dumbest bunch of people I love to hang out with"...
HA, you pricks..


----------



## paraquack

I think it's fairly easy to become disallusioned with prepping. We've been very lucky in most of the country, 
not having suffered thru anything like CA's fires. And I think age is a contributing factor to cessatation of 
repping. I am now a real old fart. I have no family living near me. I haven't add very much of anythin to 
my preps in a couple of years, other than some food. So I ask myself, why bother doing anything more. 
About the only thing that keeps me interested is reading the post, here and because I am a ham and feel 
ham radio will be necessary for the aftermath of a SHTF event, I will continue to teach ham for preppers. 
I guess you could say I am not too interested in saving myself but recognize the necessity of passing on
the information and skills, I have before old age takes its toll on my mind.


----------



## Prepared One

Deebo said:


> Oh you guys and your "internet security" and red flag stuff. PPPPSSSSSHHHHH.
> I will never be in an elected position, so my only worry is threat or something silly I put on Facebook.
> I carry a gun all day, everyday, and I don't show it. wink wink, if you know what I mean.
> I think the feds and alpha bet soup GANG have more than enough to worry about..
> And you guys are still the "dumbest bunch of people I love to hang out with"...
> HA, you pricks..


Well we like you too, you son-of-a-bitch. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Deebo

Good day, you two sons of two bitches


----------



## Deebo




----------



## JustAnotherNut

rice paddy daddy said:


> If there is a lack of prepping posts, step up and post instead of pointing out the problem.
> Remember, if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.


Challenge accepted!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Deebo said:


> Good day, you two sons of two bitches


Hey! Hey! Don't I get a "good morning" too??


----------



## rice paddy daddy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Challenge accepted!!!


If you post about small engines, truck repair, clearing brush or cutting timber with hand tools or hand held small power tools, dogs, farm fences and gates, rural living, building sheds/horse stalls/chicken coops, I can pitch in and help.

We always have been the working poor (dogs, horses, chickens, and a partially disabled wife will keep you that way), so tractors and other expensive power equipment are beyond my experience. My most expensive piece is a one man power auger that I bought after the 500th or so fence post hole I dug by hand.

On chickens and horses, those are The Wife's areas, but I do have some basic knowledge.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you post about small engines, truck repair, clearing brush or cutting timber with hand tools or hand held small power tools, dogs, farm fences and gates, rural living, building sheds/horse stalls/chicken coops, I can pitch in and help.
> 
> We always have been the working poor (dogs, horses, chickens, and a partially disabled wife will keep you that way), so tractors and other expensive power equipment are beyond my experience. My most expensive piece is a one man power auger that I bought after the 500th or so fence post hole I dug by hand.
> 
> On chickens and horses, those are The Wife's areas, but I do have some basic knowledge.


Unfortunately I am not mechanically inclined in anyway and after several failed building projects, the Good Lord has reminded me I'm not a carpenter either. So I will keep it to what I know.....all phases of gardening, canning and chickens but I will admit individual results may vary.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Unfortunately I am not mechanically inclined in anyway and after several failed building projects, the Good Lord has reminded me I'm not a carpenter either. So I will keep it to what I know.....all phases of gardening, canning and chickens but I will admit individual results may vary.


Please, just write a bit about what you know.
There are others here that may be looking for your experience.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Challenge accepted!!!


And you did!1
Most excellent, thank you.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the 20 years we have been on our current homestead, the number of people who know where we live can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Other than the FedEx and UPS guys, that is.
> No one at work ever knew, my fellow vets at VFW, the Legion, AmVets, or VVA don't know and have never been here.
> 
> There has never been a party, a BBQ, or anything like that.


I bet you live near Fernandina beach?
Doesnt matter, America is home.. HooYah


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> I bet you live near Fernandina beach?
> Doesnt matter, America is home.. HooYah


It is in the same county.
But as far as people and lifestyle it may as well be in another country.

I occasionally have to go there, and I hate every minute of it.

Cows make the best neighbors, not expats from New York and New Jersey.
If you haven't been to Amelia Island in the last 5 or 10 years it has gotten as bad as South Florida. It sucks, BIG TIME.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is in the same county.
> But as far as people and lifestyle it may as well be in another country.
> 
> I occasionally have to go there, and I hate every minute of it.
> 
> Cows make the best neighbors, not expats from New York and New Jersey.
> If you haven't been to Amelia Island in the last 5 or 10 years it has gotten as bad as South Florida. It sucks, BIG TIME.


First time in St Marys, great seafood resturaunt there BTW, I thought I had gone back in time. It was 1990. There was nothing but a small town, crappy bar and a theatre. 
I was meeting my first submarine in Kings Bay, which still had dirt roads on base.. Times have changed.. Crazy amount of people there. 
I barely remember Amelia island. I only remember it at night.
There was an Army Depot near Kings Bay though. Long time ago. Not sure what is there now.
Jacksonville is insane.. Too many people


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> First time in St Marys, great seafood resturaunt there BTW, I thought I had gone back in time. It was 1990. There was nothing but a small town, crappy bar and a theatre.
> I was meeting my first submarine in Kings Bay, which still had dirt roads on base.. Times have changed.. Crazy amount of people there.
> I barely remember Amelia island. I only remember it at night.
> There was an Army Depot near Kings Bay though. Long time ago. Not sure what is there now.
> Jacksonville is insane.. Too many people


St Marys is still a quiet small town.
It now has a submarine museum down on the water front.

They hold a 4th of July parade every year, and my Vietnam Veterans of America chapter marches in it. The city waives the entrance fee for us, and with all the active duty and vets in the crowd we get a very warm response. Whenever we have a new member attend his first parade, he is usually in tears from all the love and support.

Until I retired, I commuted 5 days a week into the Jax ghetto to run a warehouse. I kept a 357 magnum in my lunch box right next to my desk.
There are many good parts of Jax, but way too many people, and they're all in a big hurry. To get to the next redlight, I guess.

For the last 20 years we have lived on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town. Ever been through Hilliard?


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> St Marys is still a quiet small town.
> It now has a submarine museum down on the water front.
> 
> They hold a 4th of July parade every year, and my Vietnam Veterans of America chapter marches in it. The city waives the entrance fee for us, and with all the active duty and vets in the crowd we get a very warm response. Whenever we have a new member attend his first parade, he is usually in tears from all the love and support.
> 
> Until I retired, I commuted 5 days a week into the Jax ghetto to run a warehouse. I kept a 357 magnum in my lunch box right next to my desk.
> There are many good parts of Jax, but way too many people, and they're all in a big hurry. To get to the next redlight, I guess.
> 
> For the last 20 years we have lived on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town. Ever been through Hilliard?


Never been to Hilliard. But when you stated where you lived, I thought of Yulee, St Marys/Fernandino Beach area. Only because I looked at a map. Farthest west of St Marys was Kingsland, as I didnt know what the towns were past it up to Folkston. No GPS back then


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> Never been to Hilliard. But when you stated where you lived, I thought of Yulee, St Marys/Fernandino Beach area. Only because I looked at a map. Farthest west of St Marys was Kingsland, as I didnt know what the towns were past it up to Folkston. No GPS back then


Although we live in Florida, Folkston is actually the closest town to us. 
I'm in Georgia almost every day.
That's why I list my location as NE Florida/SE Georgia.


----------



## The Tourist

rice paddy daddy said:


> it has gotten as bad as South Florida.


I'm sorry to hear that. I remember Tarpon Springs and water so clear I could see the bottom. It looked about six foot deep and crystal clear! Then I put on my mask and fins and stuck my head under water, and found it was closer to 40 foot deep!

Oh, and the food!


----------



## RedLion

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the 20 years we have been on our current homestead, the number of people who know where we live can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Other than the FedEx and UPS guys, that is.
> No one at work ever knew, my fellow vets at VFW, the Legion, AmVets, or VVA don't know and have never been here.
> 
> There has never been a party, a BBQ, or anything like that.


I know that you keep very good opsec, just yanking your chain.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RedLion said:


> I know that you keep very good opsec, just yanking your chain.


We keep the gates closed and locked with a chain and padlock 24/7/365.
One day, I was working on the 16 foot main gate, had it off it's hinges, and the FedEx guy drove his truck right in through the opening.
My wife went ballistic!! At him, and at ME!!

SOP for package delivery is for them to drop it over the gate, no signature required.


----------



## Annie

MisterMills357 said:


> Whole nations will be annihilated, and it is easy to figure out how, atomic missiles. I used to wonder about America, as in, will it be nuked? And yes, it will, since this nation is committing egregious sins. And seems determined to be detestable, and the people as a whole are becoming loathsome.
> 
> That did not used to be the case, but it is now. Craven men have made homosexuality OK, and then they have OK'ed the killing of fully born babies on the table. We won't escape.
> 
> [ Just gimme a minute, and I will tell you what I really think. ]


Or it could also be something will hit us from outer space. A meteor or supernova. Given enough time something wicked will one day cometh this way.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Between work, going for degree #2, and life I haven't had much time to stop in lately. Glad to see the place hasn't burned down


----------



## Gunn

I don't post as much as I used to. But I do drop in 2 or 3 times each day to see what is going on. I tam trying to keep a lower profile due to work seems to watch peoples postings on social media and forums. My state loves Red Flag Laws. I like some of you, use my name. But I have just 7 months and I retire and move to the BOL fulltime.


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> Or it could also be something will hit us from outer space. A meteor or supernova. Given enough time something wicked will one day cometh this way.


This rock does have an expiration date to be sure, but I am of the opinion that man will kill himself long before a calamity from space does.


----------



## Kauboy

10 pages in only 2 days, and no flame war?
You guys are letting me down...


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> 10 pages in only 2 days, and no flame war?
> You guys are letting me down...


I tried damnit!

Then some people got all hurt and others started crying and before you knew it we we're all sitting around the campfire holding hands and singing an off key rendition of Dylan's "Blowin' In The Wind". We finished off the evening with "He's Got The Whole World In His Hands" and I did a solo of "This Little Light of Mine".

When @Mish suggested we play Spin The Bottle, everybody suddenly looked at their watches and started yawning and such.


----------



## MisterMills357

Annie said:


> Or it could also be something will hit us from outer space. A meteor or supernova. Given enough time something wicked will one day cometh this way.


There is nothing stopping a ginormous space rock, from slamming into America; nothing but the grace of God, which used to protect America. And, that grace has probably worn pretty thin. So, you are right, it could happen.

[Something Wicked This Way Comes, that is a book by Ray Bradbury; and that is one of the best titles of any book.]


----------



## Annie

MisterMills357 said:


> There is nothing stopping a ginormous space rock, from slamming into America; nothing but the grace of God, which used to protect America. And, that grace has probably worn pretty thin. So, you are right, it could happen.


Yeah, I've been watching this series on Netflix about the space called, "The Universe". It's mind blowing. That's what has me thinking about stuff crashing into us from out there.



> [Something Wicked This Way Comes, that is a book by Ray Bradbury; and that is one of the best titles of any book.]


Ray Bradbury, didn't know that. Thanks. It's originally from a scene from Macbeth, one of the witches says, "By the pricking of my thumbs, Something wicked this way comes."


----------



## MisterMills357

Annie said:


> Yeah, I've been watching this series on Netflix about the space called, "The Universe". It's mind blowing. That's what has me thinking about stuff crashing into us from out there.
> 
> Ray Bradbury, didn't know that. Thanks. It's originally from a scene from Macbeth, one of the witches says, "By the pricking of my thumbs, Something wicked this way comes."


I have watched MacBeth on DVD, and I had completely forgotten that the witches said that. I will have to watch it again.


----------



## stowlin

Nothing like a strong economy.


----------



## bigwheel

RedLion said:


> I would think just folks busy with more important things. Keep this in mind, the bigger the forum, the more sponsors and the quicker folks get banned for really stupid crap. Been there and done it on a few other places that I am more than happy to bash about.
> Denton, Mish or RPD could always host a Prepper Forums event at their place. I am confident that it would turn things around.


Does the Jack Booted Thug still have the keys to the liquor cabinet?


----------



## bigwheel

Mish said:


> That's me battling a shark. Let's stop with all the fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well trained shark right there. Pretty little victim too.


----------



## The Tourist

MisterMills357 said:


> I have watched MacBeth on DVD, and I had completely forgotten that the witches said that. I will have to watch it again.


Well, I had witches in my own life. They would stir the cauldron and remark, "_Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble, getting married costs you double_."

Then again, I never listened to my mother-inlaw or her sisters...


----------



## SierraGhost

I usually check "our" forum a couple times per week, but do so without signing-in.
My visits are under 5 minutes, seeing what intrigues me. If something does, I spend more time and will sign-in if I want to add a comment.

Since joining, I have really learned and appreciated posts from several people specifically:
One would be @RNprepper and her posts on raising crickets to eat;
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/survival-food-procurement/9630-got-cricket-colony-started.html
and
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...724-cricket-project-great-success-so-far.html

Another is @JohnGalt and his knowledge on solar power;
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...solar-hydro-etc/19818-solar-max-5300-a-2.html
and
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...ival-talk/60426-light-bulbs-3.html#post955657 
and
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...642-evaluating-solar-chargers.html#post941834
and
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum.../55298-no-sun-3-days-solar-back-up-plane.html

Another is @******* https://mississippiapples.files.wordpress.com/2017/06/garden-6-20-17.jpg and all his insight on gardening, his 150+ fruit tree orchard, horses etc (I was sorry to see him leave).

As well as @MountainGirl @azrancher and many others

I realize people are busy with life and there are cycles in all things.

Just my two cents ... the older I get, I realize know little I know ... batteries not included ... your mileage may vary


----------



## Old SF Guy

Here is my theory on why the site lacks activity.

First is Obama isn't in charge anymore and folks who are serious about preparedness think Trumps America is less likely to result in them needing to use their preps, beyond simple weather emergencies.

Second, folks who are babbling about Global warming, A) either don't believe it themselves,B) think we will solve it with policy and taxes, or C)would rather be a dead liberal than to be labeled a prepper.

Third, This site has essentially shown libtards that they will be called out to factually back their claims, and so they avoid posting and simply troll with less rhetoric and no definitive position to avoid being put on the spot. This gives most of us less to debate about.

fourth, Most people here want to talk about the daily news cycle, what knife they have, what gun they bought, or other more mundane things instead of prepper related topics, which I actually would rather engage in. 

Fifth, Many of us stopped drinking, got on the right meds, or where otherwise reined in on our former behavior, supporting the theory..."we ain't much fun since we quit drinking".

Finally, I don't post much, because I have been on here for about 5-6 years.... and we just keep talking in circles.... "Hey new cat!"...."Bye new cat". Its like a bad marriage and we now just have hallways sex....saying FU as we pass each other in a thread.


----------



## marineimaging

Burnout for one. I was thinking the same thing then a friend with inside information in a small town texted and told us to not let our guard down. The signs of what is coming have only been better hidden by the discourse in Washington. This is a global danger, not American.


----------



## Mish

marineimaging said:


> Burnout for one. I was thinking the same thing then a friend with inside information in a small town texted and told us to not let our guard down. The signs of what is coming have only been better hidden by the discourse in Washington. This is a global danger, not American.


Oh yeah? Can you elaborate?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

marineimaging said:


> Burnout for one. I was thinking the same thing then a friend with inside information in a small town texted and told us to not let our guard down. The signs of what is coming have only been better hidden by the discourse in Washington. This is a global danger, not American.





Mish said:


> Oh yeah? Can you elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My bad!

That was my text and it was meant for my Alma Mater's Football Team Offensive Line. The Center, Tackles and Tight Ends are not pulling their weight on the line protecting the QB. The Guards are doing very well with their assignments so the coach wanted me to give the O-Line a little pep talk. I called it the "Don't Let Your Guard Down" Speech.

I must have hit the wrong buttons on this dang phone before I sent the message. Too many small buttons and crap on this gizmo...:vs_mad:


----------



## The Tourist

Mish said:


> Oh yeah? Can you elaborate?


Mish, I wouldn't get too excited about comments like this. I've heard that "_the world is going to end immediately_" for over 50 years.

I suggest you ignore the nay-sayers, put fresh rounds into your CCW, polish your knife and go play outside. That's where all the real fun is, anyway...


----------



## Mish

The Tourist said:


> Mish, I wouldn't get too excited about comments like this. I've heard that "_the world is going to end immediately_" for over 50 years.
> 
> I suggest you ignore the nay-sayers, put fresh rounds into your CCW, polish your knife and go play outside. That's where all the real fun is, anyway...


The only excitement I had was to have a good laugh about the new end of the world theory. Who wouldn't want to read about the world ending with a cup of coffee first thing in the morning?! Good way to start the day. It can only get better, right?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

You guys crack me up. Nobody claimed the world was going to end. He said that the threats were global.
Americans live in a sheltered bubble. Even our poor on welfare live much better that common folks in the rest of the world. Just a few changes in policy or a couple of unfortunate changes in circumstances could change that. Trust me when I tell you that the vast majority of Americans are not equipped to live in third world conditions or under the shitty restrictions imposed by communists and tin horn dictators. Yet these are real possibilities if some idiots in Washington get their way.

You want to look at global threats? How about food shortages? Pork diseases in China and too much rain here at home are having bad effects in food prices now. Disease is threatening to eradicate the entire species of bananas that we now consume. Should I continue?
How about the march of once democratic governments toward socialism? You don’t think that is a threat? Socialized medicine is going to be a real hoot!
I could name more but I’m sure you get my drift. I’m not worried about nuclear war of an asteroid killing the earth. I’m worried about these much more likely events.


----------



## Mish

Chiefster23 said:


> You guys crack me up. Nobody claimed the world was going to end. He said that the threats were global.
> Americans live in a sheltered bubble. Even our poor on welfare live much better that common folks in the rest of the world. Just a few changes in policy or a couple of unfortunate changes in circumstances could change that. Trust me when I tell you that the vast majority of Americans are not equipped to live in third world conditions or under the shitty restrictions imposed by communists and tin horn dictators. Yet these are real possibilities if some idiots in Washington get their way.
> 
> You want to look at global threats? How about food shortages? Pork diseases in China and too much rain here at home are having bad effects in food prices now. Disease is threatening to eradicate the entire species of bananas that we now consume. Should I continue?
> How about the march of once democratic governments toward socialism? You don't think that is a threat? Socialized medicine is going to be a real hoot!
> I could name more but I'm sure you get my drift. I'm not worried about nuclear war of an asteroid killing the earth. I'm worried about these much more likely events.


Damn, man!! I'm hungover and trying to enjoy my coffee! Why you have to be all serious and shat?! Lol

My prediction... I think people are mysteriously going to start killing themselves all over the world. They will jump off of buildings, shoot themselves, and even run themselves over with the lawnmower. It will take a small grip of scientist to figure out what is going on.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

Chiefster23 said:


> You guys crack me up. Nobody claimed the world was going to end. He said that the threats were global.
> Americans live in a sheltered bubble.


*@Chiefster*, nobody is implying that being foolhardy is a career move. One of the best things that all this gray hair has given me is that there will always be bogeymen and they can always be nullified.

For example, one of the best movie scenes I ever saw relating to this mindset involved Sean Connery watching a rookie cop check and re-check his sidearm. Connery asked the lad, "_Did you check your weapon?_" to which the boy nodded. Then Connery said, "_If you checked it then leave it alone_..."

My guess is that over my lifetime perhaps a dozen idiots wanted my demise. I assume they all gave up or all died. If I'm going to waste my time I'm going to do it pursuing "fun..."


----------



## Chiefster23

Mish said:


> Damn, man!! I'm hungover and trying to enjoy my coffee! Why you have to be all serious and shat?! Lol
> 
> My prediction... I think people are mysteriously going to start killing themselves all over the world. They will jump off of buildings, shoot themselves, and even run themselves over with the lawnmower. It will take a small grip of scientist to figure out what is going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hungover on a thursday morning! Hot damn! My kind of girl! Where were you when I was shopping for my 3rd wife? (Sorry but that position is currently filled)
Unfortunately, I am currently on the wagon and have been for about 3 or 4 years now. But I could probably be persuaded to fall off for a bottle of Tequila and pair of kinky red boots.


----------



## Mish

Chiefster23 said:


> Hungover on a thursday morning! Hot damn! My kind of girl! Where were you when I was shopping for my 3rd wife? (Sorry but that position is currently filled)
> Unfortunately, I am currently on the wagon and have been for about 3 or 4 years now. But I could probably be persuaded to fall off for a bottle of Tequila and pair of kinky red boots.


Alright, I'm not hungover. I've been up since 6:30 doing schoolwork. Hungover was way more entertaining. Good for you on your sobriety! No red boots are worth ruining that. Ok, maybe they are.  hehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Mish said:


> Alright, I'm not hungover. I've been up since 6:30 doing schoolwork. Hungover was way more entertaining. Good for you on your sobriety! No red boots are worth ruining that. Ok, maybe they are.  hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Depends on what is filling those boots!:devil:


----------



## Robie

I prefer women in stiletto's myself....but to each their own....:devil:


----------



## Shane

In response to Slippy's question; I don't see how you have enough time on your hands to post 3,000 comments per year. I would get very little else accomplished if I did that. But in addition to the time factor - by the time I get around to reading a new post, there have already been so many posts in reply, that anything I could add would be redundant. For example, I got email notification of the new posts just last night or this morning and there are already 12 pages of comments ahead of this one, and about every reason I can think of has already been mentioned. Although I rarely post or even sign in, I do often read this forum (more so than any others), but usually on my phone when I'm taking a break from something else, and I can't very easily type on my phone cuza the tiny little buttons and fat fingers I guess. As far as the other reasons, let me just say; Elvis, Justanothernut, Hawgrider, and Crackpot have summed it all up. Now - back to shopping for those chainsaw rebuild parts...


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> Depends on what is filling those boots!:devil:


And how long it takes you to get her out of those boots. Well, unless you have a kinky side. :devil:


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Damn, man!! I'm hungover and trying to enjoy my coffee! Why you have to be all serious and shat?! Lol
> 
> My prediction... I think people are mysteriously going to start killing themselves all over the world. They will jump off of buildings, shoot themselves, and even run themselves over with the lawnmower. It will take a small grip of scientist to figure out what is going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So, you are blaming the trees?

I saw that movie.


----------



## Denton

Shane said:


> In response to Slippy's question; I don't see how you have enough time on your hands to post 3,000 comments per year. I would get very little else accomplished if I did that. But in addition to the time factor - by the time I get around to reading a new post, there have already been so many posts in reply, that anything I could add would be redundant. For example, I got email notification of the new posts just last night or this morning and there are already 12 pages of comments ahead of this one, and about every reason I can think of has already been mentioned. Although I rarely post or even sign in, I do often read this forum (more so than any others), but usually on my phone when I'm taking a break from something else, and I can't very easily type on my phone cuza the tiny little buttons and fat fingers I guess. As far as the other reasons, let me just say; Elvis, Justanothernut, Hawgrider, and Crackpot have summed it all up. Now - back to shopping for those chainsaw rebuild parts...


I feel your pain. I can't respond when I'm at work because I spend more time backspacing over typos.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> So, you are blaming the trees?
> 
> I saw that movie.


Finally, I was waiting for someone to catch that!
It could happen!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Shane said:


> In response to Slippy's question; I don't see how you have enough time on your hands to post 3,000 comments per year. I would get very little else accomplished if I did that. ...


Time Management, Son, Time Management!

Or, more accurately...remember the movie The Princess Bride? The character Westley was also known as The Dread Pirate Roberts. It is revealed that The Dread Pirate Roberts is not one man, but a series of Pirates who pass the name and reputation to another Pirate to perpetuate the story of a mythical Buccaneer.

Well, Slippy is kinda like that. The guy that asked me to become the character "Slippy" wasn't the real "Slippy" and he told me that some dude from Bastrop, TX gave it to him and that guy supposedly got it from a girl in Omaha who got it from a team of out of work comedians from Bakersfield.

Crazy stuff, ain't it?:vs_wave:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Shane said:


> In response to Slippy's question; I don't see how you have enough time on your hands to post 3,000 comments per year. I would get very little else accomplished if I did that. But in addition to the time factor - by the time I get around to reading a new post, there have already been so many posts in reply, that anything I could add would be redundant. For example, I got email notification of the new posts just last night or this morning and there are already 12 pages of comments ahead of this one, and about every reason I can think of has already been mentioned. Although I rarely post or even sign in, I do often read this forum (more so than any others), but usually on my phone when I'm taking a break from something else, and I can't very easily type on my phone cuza the tiny little buttons and fat fingers I guess. As far as the other reasons, let me just say; Elvis, Justanothernut, Hawgrider, and Crackpot have summed it all up. Now - back to shopping for those chainsaw rebuild parts...


When I still worked full time I was the boss and spent a good part of my day at the computer. This forum was one of the first windows I cranked up in the morning and stayed open all day.
I would read and post in between other tasks for 10 hours a day 5 days a week.
Not only here, but I was a member of almost 100 forums ranging from guns to history to veterans to prepping.


----------



## paraquack

I've thinking about this for a while now. It seems under President Trump, the economy is much stronger than it was 
under obama. I know from talking to a few preppers, economic collapse was at the forefront of their worries. So, 
now there are less worries under Trump. I guess the idea of all the other disasters that we face have been 
marginalized, so preppers are fading. Add to that my own feeling of "at my age, is it worth the effort" is making me 
question my commitment to prepping. I can see I am already reducing my efforts in prepping. Maybe it is a sign of 
the times.


----------



## SOCOM42

JustAnotherNut said:


> It would help if some of you old timers would share your knowledge or skills or prepping activities to boost those types of discussions.
> 
> Then there's the part about people going quiet......since we're all being monitored in some fashion by the government and as we get closer to SHTF, nobody wants to hang out a neon sign saying they've got the goods.


In the seven years I have been here, I have always added to postings on subjects I have experience in.

Have even started a few threads over time.

I can assume that some have appreciated the postings seeing I have 8,796 likes to date.

At one time the originator of the forum personally requested my return after being gone for about six months,

today there are people here who would like to see me gone again, but for good.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> In the seven years I have been here, I have always added to postings on subjects I have experience in.
> 
> Have even started a few threads over time. I can assume that some have appreciated the postings seeing I have 6,796 likes to date.
> 
> At one time the originator of the forum personally requested my return after being gone for about six months,
> 
> *today there are people here who would like to see me gone again, but for good*.


We don't need those people here at all!


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> We don't need those people here at all!


Thanks, had to correct the count, was 8 thousand not 6 thousand.


----------



## Gunn

I was getting a little tired of the same old same old here. And I have to admit I contributed to it at times. But I would drop in every couple of days at worst. But tonight I have commented 3 or four times. But there is new and interesting stuff posted today. Lets keep it up.


----------



## The Tourist

SierraGhost said:


> I usually check "our" forum a couple times per week, but do so without signing-in.
> My visits are under 5 minutes, seeing what intrigues me. If something does, I spend more time and will sign-in if I want to add a comment.


I'm in the same boat. It's kind of a simple equation, really. With my 70th birthday a few months away, just how much pretend, contemporary Millennial prose and butt-kissing I am required to do? Yikes, at some point in time I was polishing edges when this crop of nobodies was sucking nipples.

Then of course, some mod who makes my fecal roster just opening his mouth threatens to ban me for crimes against society. Been there, done that, stared 40,000 hippies stone cold with insulting invective and never had a glove laid on me. And a forum is simply a war of words...

Yikes, I might get banned! Oy, gevault, I might also get eczema!

In 1978 I had a Gold Wing engine completely explode on the Madison's Beltline--right between my legs! I left about 75 feet of quarter-sized engine casing parts in my wake. Not a drop of oil hit me, and I casually took my hands off the brake and clutch and rolled to safe yet smoldering stop.

Here's my point. If you can survive an explosion you can survive a forum and its naysayers. Yikes, the Gold Wing made more noise than the our mods...


----------



## bigwheel

The Tourist said:


> I'm in the same boat. It's kind of a simple equation, really. With my 70th birthday a few months away, just how much pretend, contemporary Millennial prose and butt-kissing I am required to do? Yikes, at some point in time I was polishing edges when this crop of nobodies was sucking nipples.
> 
> Then of course, some mod who makes my fecal roster just opening his mouth threatens to ban me for crimes against society. Been there, done that, stared 40,000 hippies stone cold with insulting invective and never had a glove laid on me. And a forum is simply a war of words...
> 
> Yikes, I might get banned! Oy, gevault, I might also get eczema!
> 
> In 1978 I had a Gold Wing engine completely explode on the Madison's Beltline--right between my legs! I left about 75 feet of quarter-sized engine casing parts in my wake. Not a drop of oil hit me, and I casually took my hands off the brake and clutch and rolled to safe yet smoldering stop.
> 
> Here's my point. If you can survive an explosion you can survive a forum and its naysayers. Yikes, the Gold Wing made more noise than the our mods...


Not a math major here but looking at the calendar believe somebody will hit 70 in less than a few months. Month and half is New Years where folks shoot their guns off in the back yard around here. Or a person could go outside and flick a big switch blade knife if desired.


----------



## The Tourist

bigwheel said:


> Or a person could go outside and flick a big switch blade knife if desired.


Eww, that could be a real problematic choice! I have big switchblades and I have gorgeous switchblades! It's akin to naming your favorite child...


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> I'm in the same boat. It's kind of a simple equation, really. With my 70th birthday a few months away, just how much pretend, contemporary Millennial prose and butt-kissing I am required to do? Yikes, at some point in time I was polishing edges when this crop of nobodies was sucking nipples.
> 
> Then of course, some mod who makes my fecal roster just opening his mouth threatens to ban me for crimes against society. Been there, done that, stared 40,000 hippies stone cold with insulting invective and never had a glove laid on me. And a forum is simply a war of words...
> 
> Yikes, I might get banned! Oy, gevault, I might also get eczema!
> 
> In 1978 I had a Gold Wing engine completely explode on the Madison's Beltline--right between my legs! I left about 75 feet of quarter-sized engine casing parts in my wake. Not a drop of oil hit me, and I casually took my hands off the brake and clutch and rolled to safe yet smoldering stop.
> 
> Here's my point. If you can survive an explosion you can survive a forum and its naysayers. Yikes, the Gold Wing made more noise than the our mods...


And, who would that mod be?


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> And, who would that mod be?


OH, that would be Mish--we're dating now...


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> OH, that would be Mish--we're dating now...


Yeah,



> Then of course, some mod who makes my fecal roster just opening his mouth threatens to ban me for crimes against society. Been there, done that, stared 40,000 hippies stone cold with insulting invective and never had a glove laid on me. And a forum is simply a war of words...


Mish isn't a "he."


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> ...
> 
> Mish isn't a "he."


I don't know for sure but that one time that @A Watchman and @Prepared One kept messing with @Mish I accidentally walked into the broom closet, and saw those 2 knuckleheads trussed up and Mish was asking them "Who's our Daddy Now!"

As I quietly closed the door, I thought I'd heard meek and muffled voices reply, "You are Mish..."

...just sayin'...:vs_whistle:


----------



## Mish

I'm gone for a little while and supposedly I'm a he, threatening bans, dating a member, oh and playing dominatrix in a closet!! I'm quite the party!
@Slippy why did you leave the part out where you went and got the hot wax?!
Happy Monday everyone!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> I'm gone for a little while and supposedly I'm a he, threatening bans, dating a member, oh and playing dominatrix in a closet!! I'm quite the party!
> @Slippy why did you leave the part out where you went and got the hot wax?!
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Notice that I stood up for you!
We are well aware that @Mish, @Annie and @Cricket call the shots and run the show. I am not going to start trouble or spread false rumors about any of you! :vs_peace:


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> I'm gone for a little while and supposedly I'm a he, threatening bans, dating a member, oh and playing dominatrix in a closet!! I'm quite the party!
> @Slippy why did you leave the part out where you went and got the hot wax?!
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Excellent question!


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> Notice that I stood up for you!
> We are well aware that @Mish, @Annie and @Cricket call the shots and run the show. I am not going to start trouble or spread false rumors about any of you! :vs_peace:


Yep..the Jack Booted Thug did his job. No need for any disciplinary action...even though he would prob not mind to have a spanking from a pretty lady. Just guessing but him and Slippy seem to hang out together a lot and bad influences matter. He can probalbly be heard muttering under his breath right now, "Spank me Mama..I been bad."


----------



## Prepared One

I plead the 5th. Anything I say, could, and probably should be, used against @Slippy and @A Watchman. :devil: Now, if you don't mind, I have to go figure out how to remove wax from parts of my body that wax was never, ever, intended to be on. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> Notice that I stood up for you!
> We are well aware that @Mish, @Annie and @Cricket call the shots and run the show. I am not going to start trouble or spread false rumors about any of you! :vs_peace:


We're a team. All of is here...We stick together. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## San

Well for me ... it's forgotten passwords. I logged on and started posting. then I forgot my password and it's taken me weeks to reset it because I didn't feel like it. I just am not that online active. I don't do social media. I did, but I went off entirely in 2016 and I wasn't really on much anyways. So for me, if I forget my password, I get distracted unless I really feel like going through the bore of resetting it. I know this is super lame. but it's true and I bet, some people just forgot their passwords and have other better things in real life that are asking for their attention. people tend to overcomplicate things. the answer is often the most simple ones. 

that and I can see the level of paranoia gets stronger every week. I do follow youtube a bit (a handful of stations I like). I feel like society as a whole is just egging each other on like some shared hysteria, making an already nasty situation, a thousand times worse. we're all paranoid and even for me, I question whether it's safe to post online at all. When that fake Mexican guys brother posted everyone's name on a list of those who support trump - I got a little paranoid. like what if one day they have a list of people who posted a lot online who fit a profile and they show up and say, gtfo - we have a refugee who needs a home. I typically laugh at myself for that level of paranoia but really, that is a concern. some shadow leftist hacker santa making a list and checking it twice all hopped on some brain mood meds ... it's scary. I really ought to write fiction. lol


----------



## Mish

Annie said:


> We're a team. All of is here...We stick together. :tango_face_smile:


Team? We all know that I'm in charge. Now be a good girl and go fetch me another dirty martini.
Hehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Mish said:


> Team? We all know that I'm in charge. Now be a good girl and go fetch me another dirty martini.
> Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A martini over the interwebs isn't a good idea. It might prove to permanently ruin my keyboard. So here's something amusing--_for your viewing pleasure!_


----------



## ntxmerman

I'll offer a few reasons for the perceived lack of participation. Just for the record, this is by far the best forum I have seen regardless of whatever you read beyond this. I have learned much from the people here. I used to visit the forums daily, but nowadays I visit maybe once a week or so. Following are my thoughts:

1. I suspect many people are like me. We lurk, read and don't feel we have anything further to advance the conversation. We are here, but just don't participate by posting. 

2. Many of us have probably reached a point in our preps where we are more focused on maintenance and gradual skill development. 

3. Some of us are probably focusing on our next big, expensive or highly involved prep such as a BOL or solar system. I've got my eye on a fire suppression system and solar system, but don't have the funds yet.

4. Some have posted things and were bashed for their ideas. If the idea was something they wanted to pursue, some of their time was probably diverted to other forums or groups. In my case, I am still interested in participating with a group rather than being a lone wolf. This is a lone wolf dominated forum. Those of us who think differently have to go someplace else which leads to other forums, groups or websites.

5. There is an ANNOYING pop-up window on the lower right side of my screen that plays a video. It takes up considerable real estate on my notebook screen. I have never complained about it. The forum is free and someone has to pay for hosting it. But, it has SIGNIFICANTLY decreased my enjoyment reading the forums, so I tend to gravitate elsewhere just because of that reason.

Prepperforums.net is still the best forum I have ever seen for practical advice and the widest breadth of knowledge. The people here are EXTREMELY helpful even if we disagree on some topic or another. There are people on here whom I follow elsewhere such as Salt-N-Pepper and Back Pack Hack. I've even listened to some of Denton and Sasquatch's discussions. If Illini-Warrior creates something elsewhere, I will follow that one, too.

Now I have to get back to figuring out how to get rocks out of my drain line. Thank you, Little Mermaid.


----------



## The Tourist

ntxmerman said:


> Prepperforums.net is still the best forum I have ever seen for practical advice and the widest breadth of knowledge.


I've come to that conclusion, myself. I used to haunt several forums, then it slipped down to two. Now I spend most of my "forum time" here. The answer is surprisingly simple.

You comment about 'loners' is the main reason. We don't have dominant groups and a hard and fast party line. If a member or newbie has a serious question he'll get an answer even if it's not the 'normal' type. I like that. It shows that people are looking for answers, not scalps to hang on their lodge poles.

To that end, I've changed, and that's partly because of this forum. Sure, I've had to let go of what I felt was a justified laundry list for behaviors, but maybe at this elder age I can find valuable changes.

Edit: I just went over to "the other forum," read some posts, and even answered one. Then I jumped out. I guess I don't find a harder edge part of my needs anymore.


----------



## SeekerLabraid

I'm in SE Kansas and people here are stocking up in spades. Ammo, food, although half these people dont seem as worried about clean water as they should be. Problem is, these people communicate about these things at church rather than other social events, and almost certainly not online. Leaves some of us out of the prepping loop.


----------



## Bigfoot63

I really like this forum,and when appropriate i reply. Lately I have been dealing with illness... Gives new meaning to survival!


----------



## bigwheel

Bigfoot63 said:


> I really like this forum,and when appropriate i reply. Lately I have been dealing with illness... Gives new meaning to survival!


Prayers headed up on those health issues. What kinda ailment you got? My grand daughter is a Doctor of Pharmacy and my wife knows more home remedies than Granny Clampett. I know red wine can cure anything.


----------



## Bigfoot63

Thank You for the prayers,they are always appreciated and welcome. As some of you may remember, I lost sight in my right eye, finally had to have the eye removed. Turned out to be a cancerous tumor. So, heart attack back in 2017 and cancer this year. One day at a time and thanks to God for each day above ground.


----------



## bigwheel

Well they claim bad things that happens to us but dont kill us makes us stonger. Sounds logical to me. Hang in there.


----------



## Bigfoot63

I agree that what does not kill makes us stronger and I am striving to keep a positive attitude. Also helps that God is there for us if we let him.


----------



## The Tourist

Bigfoot63, sorry to hear that you're under the weather. Truth be told, I'm sticking pretty close to home, myself. This is the time of year I catch every cold that makes the rounds. Hope you get better!


----------



## Slippy

Bigfoot63 said:


> I agree that what does not kill makes us stronger and I am striving to keep a positive attitude. Also helps that God is there for us if we let him.


Be well @Bigfoot63

Prayers for sure!!!... and stay out of metro Atlanta, the place is getting more and more fools by the minute. I'm pretty sure the traffic and the democrats will be my demise one day as I drive through what was once a great southern city!


----------



## Old SF Guy

Bigfoot63 said:


> I really like this forum,and when appropriate i reply. Lately I have been dealing with illness... Gives new meaning to survival!


Every day is a survival opportunity...or necessity....


----------



## bigwheel

Slippy said:


> Be well @Bigfoot63
> 
> Prayers for sure!!!... and stay out of metro Atlanta, the place is getting more and more fools by the minute. I'm pretty sure the traffic and the democrats will be my demise one day as I drive through what was once a great southern city!


|
Wonder if Peach Tree Street is still the most likely place to do some bad old sinning while in Hotlanta? That place used to have a rep.


----------



## Bigfoot63

Not sure about Peachtree street but I have to be there after the first of the year for a follow up and pet scan. Thanks for all the prayers


----------



## bigwheel

Some of the bbq joints serve my version of Januine Texas Hotlinks in that area. Keep yours ears open. Thanks.


----------



## Limit Killer

I ducked out about a year and a half ago, something about this forum being filled with racist old guys or something like that. 

Time for a reality check on my part. 

I wouldn't say I'm a white nationalist but I'm definitely a nationalist who understands the history of how his country was formed, the people that built it and the shifting demographics that are hell bent on destroying it.

It's odd how knowing facts somehow makes you a bigot or a racist in today's world.

Raise the limits.


----------



## hawgrider

Limit Killer said:


> I ducked out about a year and a half ago, something about this forum being *filled with racist old guys *or something like that.
> 
> Time for a reality check on my part.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm a white nationalist but I'm definitely a nationalist who understands the history of how his country was formed, the people that built it and the shifting demographics that are hell bent on destroying it.
> 
> It's odd how knowing facts somehow makes you a bigot or a racist in today's world.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Its OK to be white!


----------



## The Tourist

hawgrider said:


> Its OK to be white!


As you know, I live near Madison. If memory serves me, and it seldom does, I believe that "being white" within Dane County is a Class A Misdemeanor. But now I live in suburbia, and I don't think there's a liberal living anywhere within my line of sight...


----------



## hawgrider

The Tourist said:


> As you know, I live near Madison. If memory serves me, and it seldom does, I believe that "being white" within Dane County is a Class A Misdemeanor. *But now I live in suburbia, and I don't think there's a liberal living anywhere within my line of sight*...


Careful those leftist retards tend to find there way out of their burrows and surface almost anywhere these days.


----------



## Limit Killer

I wore a shirt that said Its ok to be White to a mall. You find out real quick just how tolerant the left is when you do that. 

Raise the limits.


----------



## The Tourist

hawgrider said:


> Careful those leftist retards tend to find there way out of their burrows and surface almost anywhere these days.


In most suburban neighborhoods near me I would agree. However, in my neighborhood we have a group that flies a flag on holidays and seems to like firearms. Of course, the closer you get to our main highway the more liberal our population becomes. I surmise that our neighborhood is here simply because there's a church across the street from my home. The libtards have withdrawn to more anti-secular distances.


----------



## Slippy

Everybody getting ready for Kwanzaa this year! lain:


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Everybody getting ready for Kwanzaa this year! lain:


Yes! I've lathered myself in coco oil and hung the Kwanzaa bag pants on the mantle. Just have to put the decorations on the pot plant.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Coconut oil! Kinky lil critter, ain’t ya?


----------



## SOCOM42

We give our dogs a teaspoon of coconut oil every day.

They lick it right off the spoon, they like it.

The stuff does wonders for their skin and coat in this cold dry time.

At least some of the outstanding asshole$ have either left or were banned, 

I haven't permanently left yet though.


----------



## bigwheel

I only leave forums where they kick me off. Highly surprised it aint happened here yet. hmmm


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> I only leave forums where they kick me off. Highly surprised it aint happened here yet. hmmm


They lowered their standards with the exodus of the smart ones, left us here as filler and fodder.


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> I only leave forums where they kick me off. Highly surprised it aint happened here yet. hmmm


Your posts are always interesting and fun.


----------



## hawgrider

bigwheel said:


> I only leave forums where they kick me off. Highly surprised it aint happened here yet. hmmm





SOCOM42 said:


> They lowered their standards with the exodus of the smart ones, left us here as filler and fodder.


Some of us were taken off death row and Pardoned by the Governor.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

and some around here need to be marched straight to the guillotine...….chop, chop


----------



## charito

Chiefster23 said:


> We used to have a lot more folks here. Lots of daily posts on many subjects. Now it's like a ghost town with few new posts and only a small handfull of participants. Where did everybody go and why? Maybe political burnout?


I think, they are still around and just more into browsing (like I do), when they do stop by.

For some, they just want to get the handle in prepping. 
And as somebody else had mentioned, maybe they feel that being *less conspicuous on-line, is a major part of survival. *
Technology has become so advance, it scares even people who aren't into prepping.


----------



## RubberDuck

hawgrider said:


> Some of us were taken off death row and Pardoned by the Governor.


Depends was it sharpened by the Tourist ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Depends was it sharpened by the Tourist ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just when you thought it was safe...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I started other hobbies that fold in and are useful to being prepared (offroading, woodworking, weightlifting) but not necessarily requiring being on the forum for much. I still check in from time to time, but rarely chime in.


----------



## Mish

College happened to me. Lol I graduate next month so maybe I'll have more time to be around. I'm sure you guys can't wait! Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> College happened to me. Lol I graduate next month so maybe I'll have more time to be around. I'm sure you guys can't wait! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Can you remind us ... now who are you?


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> College happened to me. Lol I graduate next month so maybe I'll have more time to be around. I'm sure you guys can't wait! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I always get a kick out of the fact that my diploma was signed by the infamous/famous George C. Wallace! :vs_lol:

Congrats on the degree. :vs_clap: Now get to work!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> I always get a kick out of the fact that my diploma was signed by the infamous/famous George C. Wallace! :vs_lol:
> 
> Congrats on the degree. :vs_clap: Now get to work!


George was the only non Republican I ever voted for.
I think it was '76 when he ran for President.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> George was the only non Republican I ever voted for.
> I think it was '76 when he ran for President.


I have never had that problem. I have voted for several non-conservatives, but they all had the R behind their names. (That strategy has obviously not worked out so well either.)


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> George was the only non Republican I ever voted for.
> I think it was '76 when he ran for President.


I wanted to vote for him too, was 1972.


----------



## Prepared One

Mish said:


> College happened to me. Lol I graduate next month so maybe I'll have more time to be around. I'm sure you guys can't wait! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations on graduating. Finally! So, now you have a degree in running to the fridge and getting beer? :vs_lol:


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> College happened to me. Lol I graduate next month so maybe I'll have more time to be around. I'm sure you guys can't wait! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!! What did you major in?


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> Congratulations on graduating. Finally! So, now you have a degree in running to the fridge and getting beer? :vs_lol:


Reminds me of how I used to mess with our sons when they were young...(who am I kidding, I still try and mess with them now and they're grown ass men!)

But, for example; I'd ask our sons which one was the fastest runner, and invariably one would yell out ME! or shoot his hand up faster than the other. So I'd say something like, "OK, lets see how fast you can get me a beer then"! :vs_lol:

Even now, I'll mess with my daughter in law just like that. She's a nurse so I'll get her talking about her nursing skills and before long she'll be bragging about how she stuck a tube up some old fat guy's ass or how she helped set a double compound fracture of some drunk lady etc, so I'll tell her how proud I am of her nursing skills.

Then I'll say something like, "If you can resuscitate a near dead car accident victim then I bet you can get me another bourbon! :vs_laugh:

The funny thing is that they all do what I ask them to do! I keep telling Mrs S, the day that one of them finally tells me; "Hell no old man, get your own dang bourbon!" I'll reach in my wallet and give them my emergency $100 bill! :vs_peace:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Robie said:


> Yup.
> 
> They didn't build this because they had extra money or were bored.
> 
> Truth be known, some kind of electronic flag was raised for me searching out and posting the picture.
> 
> View attachment 101131


Not me....I'm going the insanity plea....and I got years of posts to prove it.....


----------



## bigwheel

Take a bunch of movies of the wild graduation parties especially them that shows any cute ladies running around nekked. Sure Slippy would like to look at those. Just guessing.


----------



## Annie

Old SF Guy said:


> Not me....I'm going the insanity plea....and I got years of posts to prove it.....


You're so funny! Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Annie

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.


I am a simple woman. I don't claim to be incredibly smart. Why did this post get 12 likes around here? Please and thank you.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> Congratulations on graduating. Finally! So, now you have a degree in running to the fridge and getting beer? :vs_lol:


I didn't know pole dancing required a degree.

I'm kidding...I'm just kidding.

Make mine a Heineken....babe.:devil:


----------



## stowlin

Honesty. I can't think of another reason. Never Trumpers don't bother me but their logic confounds me.



Annie said:


> I am a simple woman. I don't claim to be incredibly smart. Why did this post get 12 likes around here? Please and thank you.


----------



## stowlin

As to the topic. Preparation happens for those who take it seriously. It’s not that there isn’t always more to learn, but once you feel pretty well prepared and living well how much more prepared can you get? I check in to learn if anything has changed then I rail on politics because not much has changed in preparing.


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> As to the topic. Preparation happens for those who take it seriously. It's not that there isn't always more to learn, but once you feel pretty well prepared and living well how much more prepared can you get? I check in to learn if anything has changed then I rail on politics because not much has changed in preparing.


Nicely said. 
Most of us has done what our positions allow. Now, we watch the things that will possibly cause the chaos.


----------



## Inor

stowlin said:


> As to the topic. Preparation happens for those who take it seriously. It's not that there isn't always more to learn, but once you feel pretty well prepared and living well how much more prepared can you get? I check in to learn if anything has changed then I rail on politics because not much has changed in preparing.


Yep - Our lifestyle is the science of getting back to the way we did things successfully for hundreds or thousands of years. And as Mini-Mike said (paraphrasing for you liberals): We do not have much gray matter because growing stuff is just digging a hole, putting a seed in it, covering and watering it and up pops dinner. We're all a bunch of big dumb dummies!


----------



## Prepared One

Inor said:


> Yep - Our lifestyle is the science of getting back to the way we did things successfully for hundreds or thousands of years. And as Mini-Mike said (paraphrasing for you liberals): We do not have much gray matter because growing stuff is just digging a hole, putting a seed in it, covering and watering it and up pops dinner. We're all a bunch of big dumb dummies!


I would like to put ol' Mini-Mike in a hole and cover him over with dirt. Only what I will do on the pile wont be mistaken for watering.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy

CrackPot said:


> I used to be very active here, but as a conservative that opposes Trump, I have been verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat to the point that I rarely ever come here anymore. These forums used to be about prepping... now they have become about deifying the current President and labeling anyone who disagrees as a Libtard. But, that's just me - I can't speak as to why others avoid these forums now. I just go elsewhere when I'm treated with respect and brotherhood rather than confrontation and belittlement on a rather narrow scope of political views.





Slippy said:


> View attachment 101133





Annie said:


> I am a simple woman. I don't claim to be incredibly smart. Why did this post get 12 likes around here? Please and thank you.


Good question, Annie, and I'll be glad to give you my answer.

I "liked" @CrackPot 's post simply to draw attention to my very next post which was the "Suck it up buttercup" post. I have not seen where CrackPot was "verbally abused, ridiculed, demeaned and browbeat" on this forum so I was calling attention to it. I certainly don't agree with everything that Trump has done and have stated so many times, but I cannot remember anyone verbally abusing, ridiculing, demeaning or browbeating me over my statements.

But then again, if someone did...:devil:


----------



## rstanek

We now live in a world that to some , if you disagree on an opinion or point of view they take it as a personal attack, the age of debates is over, today it’s my way or the highway....


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> I certainly don't agree with everything that Trump has done and have stated so many times, but I cannot remember anyone verbally abusing, ridiculing, demeaning or browbeating me over my statements.
> 
> But then again, if someone did...:devil:


That is because we have gone easy on you. :tango_face_grin:

As for the other member, my thoughts can best be summarized with one simple question: "Q: What's in a name? A: Everything."

Commence with the browbeatings boys and girls.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Annie said:


> I am a simple woman. I don't claim to be incredibly smart. Why did this post get 12 likes around here? Please and thank you.


For the same reason people cheer at the special olympics....to make the author feel as though they've achieved something.....because they need that affirmation in life obviously.

Lets face it....we don't have enough diversity here to keep us all entertained.....so anytime we can keep a golden nugget of participative passion we need to butter them up and keep them coming back.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> I am a simple woman. I don't claim to be incredibly smart. Why did this post get 12 likes around here? Please and thank you.


It was simply a well laid trap.


----------



## Pir8fan

Chiefster23 said:


> We used to have a lot more folks here. Lots of daily posts on many subjects. Now it's like a ghost town with few new posts and only a small handfull of participants. Where did everybody go and why? Maybe political burnout?


They've gotten complacent now that Zerobama's gone. Big mistake.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

rstanek said:


> We now live in a world that to some , if you disagree on an opinion or point of view they take it as a personal attack, the age of debates is over, today it's my way or the highway....


From what I've seen in a few threads just today........I'd have to say your post is even more true now than when you first posted it nearly a year ago.

With all that's gone on this past year, there is more traffic to the site..........but the quality is lacking. Less discussion or debate and more attacks for differences, like many other forums. Meh, I've had enough.


----------



## Chiefster23

JustAnotherNut said:


> From what I've seen in a few threads just today........I'd have to say your post is even more true now than when you first posted it nearly a year ago.
> 
> With all that's gone on this past year, there is more traffic to the site..........but the quality is lacking. Less discussion or debate and more attacks for differences, like many other forums. Meh, I've had enough.


I agree 100%. I've reduced my postings considerably since there seems to be many more personal attacks lately and not much that actually deals with prepping. I understand that there is considerable frustration and fear as a result of the election. But this near constant bickering over differences of opinion is growing old.


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> I agree 100%. I've reduced my postings considerably since there seems to be many more personal attacks lately and not much that actually deals with prepping. I understand that there is considerable frustration and fear as a result of the election. But this near constant bickering over differences of opinion is growing old.


I disagree. :vs_laugh:

That was a joke, but I think the reason there is so much bickering is indeed the fear and frustration of the political situation and the virus situation (so intimately entwined as to be one...). There is so much at stake here that people get off the rails. Everyone so desperately wants to believe that their position is correct, not for the position itself, but for the foundation that it provides (you gotta believe in something, even if it is not a good something) that they present these beliefs in a non-negotiable, nothing can be any different way, that clashes against the next person's undeniable truth. That tends to devolve in people being called names and others huffing and puffing.

That said, I have been observing human nature, and that of families (and yes, this community is a type of family) for many a year. I firmly believe, at the end of the day, we will all stand together in opposition to what is coming (even the folks who say they won't). Shoulder to shoulder, weapons locked and loaded, front-sight on the enemies. Because we are Americans and we care. That caring causes most of the bickering, but we will stand. I can disagree with any real member of this board (there are a few folks who are not actually of this community, and I don't consider them real members) and still fire shots in their defense or give them aid in time of need.


----------



## The Tourist

Chiefster23 said:


> I've reduced my postings considerably.


I have, as well, but I did wonder if I was making things worse by not offering any opposing viewpoint. For example, if we get a real chowder-head into the forum, and he rants but no one answers, have we actually made a safe haven for more nonsense?

Speaking of "reduction," I do listen to some talk shows on the radio. The odd thing is that I never listen to this type of performance to the complete ending. I listen to the first hour or half hour. If I find myself paying more attention to a new magazine, I shut the radio off...


----------

